# PCC not possible bcoz my wife's name is not on my passport!!



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi;

I have hit a wall and need your opinions/advice...

I was allotted a CO on 31st Jan and asked to furnish PCC/Medical.
Completed the Medicals via Ehealth on 14th Feb.
Got the local police station Police Verification Certif and went to the Regional Passport Office (Ahmedabad,Gujarat) to get the PCC stamp on our passports.
I was in for a BIG surprise went the authorities told me that I will not be able to get the PCC bcoz my wife's name is not on my passport! I showed him the Original marriage certificate but he wouldnt budge. My wife was allowed to do the PCC as she's got her passport issued after marriage. Now the only option they have given me is to get a new passport. I have been trying to get an appointment at the local Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) for this but i am not able to get it.

I never thought that this will be an issue bcoz as per my understanding; either one of us needs to have the passport having the spouse's name. My wife's passport has my name so there was no need to worry..but now these passport authorities have added one more hurdle which is totally unwanted and unwarranted.

Does DIAC have a similar rule? Since my online application already has our passport copies scanned I assume that they are fine with the current situation. does this have any impact at a later stage when the PR is granted and we go to australia?

I am in a fix now bcoz on one hand the passport issuance will take atleast 25 days(might take more bcoz the online procedure is such that one has to log in @7:30pm to get an appointment and funnily the dates disappear in a matter of seconds ....)///I have been trying to gt the date for 3 days now..

I feel like going again to the regional passport office and leaving the "If married write your spouse's name) column empty !!!! The PCC and spouse's name has absolutely no connection whatsoever... neither does the DIAC procedure and spouse's name have any connection...


is this illogical rule in any other Indian state also? bcoz this makes no sense whatsoever. 
I have been told that the exisiting passport will be cancelled and a passport will be given..what if someone in a similar situation has a visa for some country on the existing passport???


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi lifeisgood,

There is no such rule that your spouse's name has to be there on your passport. My passport doesn't have my husband's name, same with my husbands too. We didn't face any such questions while getting our PCC. Marriage certificate must be sufficient. Its just that they will issue the PCC to your wife saying she is daughter of so and so and for you I think it will always say son of so and so. So just check with the passport office once again.

Best of Luck!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

NeedInfo said:


> Hi lifeisgood,
> 
> There is no such rule that your spouse's name has to be there on your passport. My passport doesn't have my husband's name, same with my husbands too. We didn't face any such questions while getting our PCC. Marriage certificate must be sufficient. Its just that they will issue the PCC to your wife saying she is daughter of so and so and for you I think it will always say son of so and so. So just check with the passport office once again.
> 
> Best of Luck!


I second that. Only Gujarat PSK has this procedure. If they say so no way out. You have to get your reissue done. If and only if your address is not changing in current passport, you will get your passport in just 3 working days atleast in Tamil Nadu it is so. If there is a address change, the police verification will take place which is about 3-4 weeks and then you will get your passport.

RakeshPatel has mentioned this procedure yesterday in a separate thread i think
but again having spouse name in pp for a PCC is illogical and not needed at all.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

This is really pathetic. Why is your wife's name required on your passport for you to get a PCC. Grrrr... I really don't think that is a requirement.

BTW, you have to get your wife's name added to the current passport itself. They will make an entry as an endorsement. You don't require a new passport for that.

They charged INR 300 for that. I also had my address changed and they charged INR 300 for that too. It took 8 days for the passport to come back.

If you are short of time you can try contacting an agent. It will cost you more but they would get the job done.

All the best.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah this is the most unusual and illogical requirement that I have ever come across. Seems that this stupid rule is in Gujarat only. I asked them thrice about this rule and all that they told me "Get a new passport with your wife's name in it.this is the only way out !!"....
As per the new rule I cannot even get my wife's name endorsed in the same passport. 
I called up the passport office and they told me that endorsement is no longer done and the only way to add spouse's name in passport is to get a new passport...






atsurti said:


> This is really pathetic. Why is your wife's name required on your passport for you to get a PCC. Grrrr... I really don't think that is a requirement.
> 
> BTW, you have to get your wife's name added to the current passport itself. They will make an entry as an endorsement. You don't require a new passport for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Yeah this is the most unusual and illogical requirement that I have ever come across. Seems that this stupid rule is in Gujarat only. I asked them thrice about this rule and all that they told me "Get a new passport with your wife's name in it.this is the only way out !!"....
> As per the new rule I cannot even get my wife's name endorsed in the same passport.
> I called up the passport office and they told me that endorsement is no longer done and the only way to add spouse's name in passport is to get a new passport...


there is no way out in your case. stay chill and apply for a reissue. You are going to spend time waiting now to add your wife's name. 
I was waiting for last 4 weeks to get name inclusion done and then applying for my visa now. I have every doc needed for visa filing except that I didn't had her passport. 

Get it done asap buddy...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

So change of name is not necessary from Immigration point of view,rite? 
DIAC does not need the names in the spouse's passport,rite?

I guess Gujarat govt is implementing an illogical rule....



NeedInfo said:


> Hi lifeisgood,
> 
> There is no such rule that your spouse's name has to be there on your passport. My passport doesn't have my husband's name, same with my husbands too. We didn't face any such questions while getting our PCC. Marriage certificate must be sufficient. Its just that they will issue the PCC to your wife saying she is daughter of so and so and for you I think it will always say son of so and so. So just check with the passport office once again.
> 
> Best of Luck!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

even i thought that Marriage certificate should be enough but these regional passport guys are adamant that I get a new passport!!



NeedInfo said:


> Hi lifeisgood,
> 
> There is no such rule that your spouse's name has to be there on your passport. My passport doesn't have my husband's name, same with my husbands too. We didn't face any such questions while getting our PCC. Marriage certificate must be sufficient. Its just that they will issue the PCC to your wife saying she is daughter of so and so and for you I think it will always say son of so and so. So just check with the passport office once again.
> 
> Best of Luck!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> So change of name is not necessary from Immigration point of view,rite?
> DIAC does not need the names in the spouse's passport,rite?
> 
> I guess Gujarat govt is implementing an illogical rule....


nope. DIAC or Immigration procedure does not mandate to have spouse names in either of the passports. Only our govt is mandating to have names in passports. But in one way that is fine because in long run you will not have any issues.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Honestly i am not surprised that different states have different laws, i know for sure the embassy in UAE had different laws in regards to many things, it took me once 60+ days to renew my wife's passport (officially they said 40 Days when i was there, it was a v frustrating experience. No country in the world will have such illogical laws & policies and nowhere on earth it will take 60+ days for a simple passport renewal. They expect everyone to put their life on hold just for simple procedures. 

Worst part is when you go to complain or have an issue rectified, its like talking to cavemen. 

It is v unfortunate what indian citizens are put through by their own government, Hopefully With India's economic boom, things change in the future for the best.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> So change of name is not necessary from Immigration point of view,rite?
> DIAC does not need the names in the spouse's passport,rite?
> 
> I guess Gujarat govt is implementing an illogical rule....


the logic really is about money and their targets for issuing passports and such. when you have to get the passport reissued you obvioulsy have to pay the charges and then once you have done that pay charges again for PCC. that way they make more money off what is ideally a single transaction.

my advice would have been to get your PCC done separately and your wifes separately without stating that you are married. that is the route I am following. that way both of us end up getting our PCCs. I expect mine to come this week


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

so you are getting your PCC by stating that you are unmarried? ...I guess that's perfectly fine bcoz DIAC is least interested in whether your PCC has been issued when u r married or single...
and the PCC does not state your marital status...



Pradiprn said:


> the logic really is about money and their targets for issuing passports and such. when you have to get the passport reissued you obvioulsy have to pay the charges and then once you have done that pay charges again for PCC. that way they make more money off what is ideally a single transaction.
> 
> my advice would have been to get your PCC done separately and your wifes separately without stating that you are married. that is the route I am following. that way both of us end up getting our PCCs. I expect mine to come this week


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> so you are getting your PCC by stating that you are unmarried? ...I guess that's perfectly fine bcoz DIAC is least interested in whether your PCC has been issued when u r married or single...
> and the PCC does not state your marital status...


Well we are not stating that we are unmarried. we are just not entering spouse details since it isnt there in either of our passports...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Fair enough...
Good luck..



Pradiprn said:


> Well we are not stating that we are unmarried. we are just not entering spouse details since it isnt there in either of our passports...


----------



## mahadse (Dec 29, 2011)

Folks,
Is that the same rule (spouse name needed for PCC) in Chennai PSK (Tambaram). Becoz, next week myself and my wife are planning to apply for PCC. Please advice.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Spouse Title in PCC application*



lifeisgood said:


> Fair enough...
> Good luck..


Hi lifeisgood & pradiprn,

Did you guys got your PCC successfully without mentioning spouse name in application form?

If yes, one quick question: In my wife's PCC application form, what should I choose for title - Ms. Or Mrs. - I'm planning to leave spouse name blank in application form?

Please advise.

Thanks, VJ


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

v190 said:


> Hi lifeisgood & pradiprn,
> 
> Did you guys got your PCC successfully without mentioning spouse name in application form?
> 
> ...


Hi

I am in same situation. I am also going to apply for PCC without mentioning spouse name. Could you please tell me about your case how did you get PCC?

Please advise.

THanks


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

*abt PCC*

Guys one quick-one, i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply....


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

What the RPO actually meant was "How can you dream to immigrate without giving me my cut"


He wants you to go out get an agent to do it for you...well this time grant him his wish. An agent will charge more but will get it for you in probably 2 days or less.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Anu said:


> Guys one quick-one, i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply....


 Its the last 10 years


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

_shel said:


> Its the last 10 years


thx _shel


----------

